# It's official



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a pop up last night. 

A 1996 Coleman Sun Valley will be parked in my yard by tonight.

I paid way more than I wanted to pay for a camper, but the thing is like brand new so it is worth the money.

I will get pictures up as soon as possible!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:

You do realize that is post #501 :rotflmao1:


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

I might be new to the board, but it is always fun to see what other people have purchased! Congrats!!!! Looking forward to the pics. Hope you have enough summer left to enjoy!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

woo hoo congrats :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey!!! way to go!!! Can't wait to see the pics. Congrats.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well... she's home!!!!!! I will get more pictures the first time we get a few dry days in a row to put her up and take some.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats.... and it looks brand new. You got a great deal.

Ruide


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Bet your kids are bouncing off the walls! :yippie:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

happiestcamper said:


> Bet your kids are bouncing off the walls! :yippie:


Oh my gosh Jon.... you should have seen them while I was towing it home last night!!! "Is it still back there? Mommy, you are taking these turns WAY too fast! Can we sleep in it tonight????" :rotflmao1:

I just wish there wasn't a 50% chance of Thunder Storms every day for the next 5 days so I could get it open and play in it. (Yes, Mom is bouncing off the walls too!!)


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Reminds me of when Tucker saw me looking up Disney Cruises a few weeks ago. Everyday he would show me something on the web about them, or tell us what his friends did on them. At least now that I have booked one, I can keep him in line by reminding him that I can cancel if he doesn't straighten up :whip:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Kiteri!! Wow, congrats! I missed this somehow till today. That is exciting. I am sure yall have camped in it by now, how is it going? I cannot believe you finally got one!!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We took it out for our maiden voyage on Labor Day. It is really super nice!!!

I have already bought all kinds of trinkets for it. I am buying a porta bote to put on the roof tomorrow.

Better late than never... right?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Just don't put the porta potti on the roof!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

happiestcamper said:


> Just don't put the porta potti on the roof!


This is legal at talladega :rotflmao1:


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

*happy camping*

Looks great and you say your started buying things for it get use to that when you think you have eveything you see camping some new and on and on but it still great thing to do


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Kiteri, how are you and your popup doing? I think you have been away as much as me lately, check in with us already! Got your trips booked?


----------

